# Do You Feel Like You're Too YOUNG to be a SENIOR?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

I do.  I can't believe sometimes that I'm over sixty and a senior. I still pretty much think and act like I did when I was in my twenties.  Except for the reminder when I look in a mirror, especially with my reading glasses on, I still feel like I'm young.

How about you?  Do you feel like you're still too young at heart to be a senior?


----------



## Pam (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes, definitely!

A couple of years back, I asked my grandson what he liked best about coming to see me. He told me it was because I knew how to play properly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 3, 2014)

Aww...that's gotta feel good Pam...forever young, that's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## Justme (Apr 3, 2014)

I am still just me, even though I am 64!


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

Good to see I'm not alone.  Yeah, surprised all the time when I realize I'm an old guy.  Physical aches and pains are the reminder.


----------



## Judi.D (Apr 3, 2014)

Just another chapter in my life. It is only a number and does not define who I am. I'm just glad to still be on the this side of the grass.layful:


----------



## Falcon (Apr 3, 2014)

I keep TRYING to feel that way but as the years go by it's getting more difficult.

And for those of you in your 60s, 70s and 80s, don't complain...........In a few more days  (April 12th),

I'll be 90  and still hangin' in there.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I keep TRYING to feel that way but as the years go by it's getting more difficult.
> 
> And for those of you in your 60s, 70s and 80s, don't complain...........In a few more days  (April 12th),
> 
> I'll be 90  and still hangin' in there.



Woo Hoo!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Falcon!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ah, happy birthday Falcon, early!!


----------



## Mirabilis (Apr 3, 2014)

I think that I had the wrong idea of what a senior is and it is really just a number.  Now that I am in the 50s range I realize that being a senior does not mean feeling old - only means getting discounts (heehee) and planning retirement but, I still feel young.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> I think that I had the wrong idea of what a senior is and it is really just a number.  Now that I am in the 50s range I realize that being a senior does not mean feeling old - only means getting discounts (heehee) and planning retirement but, I still feel young.



Good for you Mirabilis, I was taught life is what we make it, and just because we grow older doesn't mean we can't at the least, make the best of it.  I say that more because I need to hear it myself denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 3, 2014)

Seems like I've been saying this a lot, lately . . . but here goes one more time...

During the Vietnam War, I seriously thought I would never see 21.  As a small boy, I was so excited about seeing the year 2000.  Well, both incidents, the war and Y2K, came and went and here we are.  Life goes on . . .    With the occasional glance at the rearview mirror am just lookin' at the road rushin' under my wheels and running on empty...


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Seems like I've been saying this a lot, lately . . . but here goes one more time...
> 
> During the Vietnam War, I seriously thought I would never see 21.  As a small boy, I was so excited about seeing the year 2000.  Well, both incidents, the war and Y2K, came and went and here we are.  Life goes on . . .    With the occasional glance at the rearview mirror am just lookin' at the road rushin' under my wheels and running on empty...



I relate to all but being in the middle of a war  When I was young, life was such an adventure, always had such dreams.  So the years go by, and they can take their toll on each of us.  Now, life is wizzing by so fast.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Apr 3, 2014)

I've got a young mind that's being let down by an ageing body.  But at least I get free bus travel.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 3, 2014)

I know it's good to look for the good in things, circumstances  I have a young mind stuck in an aging bod too, but I am glad.  I not want to lose that part of my youth


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I do.  I can't believe sometimes that I'm over sixty and a senior. I still pretty much think and act like I did when I was in my twenties.  Except for the reminder when I look in a mirror, especially with my reading glasses on, I still feel like I'm young.
> 
> How about you?  Do you feel like you're still too young at heart to be a senior?



The only time I truly realize my age is when I am around folks in their 20's, or even 30's.  I just see such a difference, and I can remember how I felt when I was in my 20's.  I was all about partying, trying to "look good" for the guys, not a care in the world.  Somehow I just felt that was going to be life, always, LOL! What a rude awakening as I kept aging.  Well, I am still young at heart in many ways.  I wanted to be on a site like this because being around folks my age or older makes me feel as if I fit in.  Usually no one looking down on me because "I'm old" or so they see me that way.  I don't blame them, I felt the very same when I was in my 20's.

I like feeling young, but I don't like thinking young, because for me, thinking young means really stupid.  I mean, if any of you think I'm stupid now, you can only imagine how I was at 20:awman: Ah well, no regrets hey:yeahright:


----------



## Justme (Apr 5, 2014)

I have never wanted to go back to a younger me, each stage in life has its positives and negatives, imo.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Brett Dennen -- "When We Were Young"   I love this kid.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Brett Dennen -- "When We Were Young"   I love this kid.



Probably be hearing a lot more from him  Love line-dancing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I like feeling young, but I don't like thinking young, because for me, thinking young means really stupid. I mean, if any of you think I'm stupid now, you can only imagine how I was at 20:awman: Ah well, no regrets hey:yeahright:



I like feeling young and thinking young Nwlady, for me it has nothing to do with being stupid (and I hardly think you're a stupid lady either).  Life is a series of lessons really, I'd rather have that wisdom than the kind you get at school.  As long as we learn from our mistakes, I think we're living the way we should.  Thinking young keeps me smiling, laughing and in a good mood, don't want to see the day when I lose that gift.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Probably be hearing a lot more from him  Love line-dancing



He's got a lot going on and have been listening to him on modern rock/alternative radio which is my favorite.

As for the line dancing . . . something about it just gives me the creeps.  I'll be the guy in the back doing the wha-watusi...


----------



## Ina (Apr 5, 2014)

When I was very young, I wanted to be older. When I was older, I wanted to be free. When I gained freedom, I wanted to grow older with someone. Now I am here with someone to love, and I wouldn't go backwards for anything. Here is good. :Hatoff:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

Cool song TG, I've never done any line dancing, and don't intend to either, LOL.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

Rod Stewart when he was in Faces...

Poor old Granddad I laughed at all his words
I thought he was a bitter man
He spoke of women's ways
They'll trap you, then they use you before you even know
For love is blind and you're far too kind
Don't ever let it show

I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was younger.
I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was stronger.

The can-can such a pretty show
Will steal your heart away
But backstage back on earth again
The dressing rooms are grey
They come on strong and it ain't too long
For they make you feel a man
But love is blind and you soon will find
You're just a boy again

When you want her lips, you get her cheek
Makes you wonder where you are
If you want some more then she's fast asleep
you're just twinkling with the stars.

Poor young grandson, there's nothing I can say
You'll have to learn, just like me
And that's the hardest way, ooh la la
Ooh la la, la la, yeah

I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was younger.
I wish that I knew what I know now
When I was stronger.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've never done any line dancing, and don't intend to either, LOL.



You and me both.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks for that, SB!  Was thinking about it and love the song!!!  Ooh la la yeah.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

That Guy said:


> He's got a lot going on and have been listening to him on modern rock/alternative radio which is my favorite.
> 
> As for the line dancing . . . something about it just gives me the creeps.  I'll be the guy in the back doing the wha-watusi...



I learned some super-fun line dances, and I liked them because I was into country for a time, owned 2 horses, so got into the whole deal.  I like couples dancing, but the good dancers wouldn't ask me because I wasn't a pro.  They pick the gals that make them look good right  Anyway, so the line-dancing got me out there, plus great way to burn calories  I love classic rock, basically 70s, 80s and a bit of the 90s, but the 90s are when I went country, lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok you two, but you should try doing the Tush Push before you decide, LOL!!


----------



## RCynic (Apr 5, 2014)

My wife and I were talking about this yesterday. We are both 66. I was telling her that I am still surprised, and a bit angry, that I tire so easily and that so much just hurts all the time, which is why I don't exercise like I used to do. Then I tell her the realization of my age hits me, and I'm just shocked that I'm that old in years because, in my mind, and in my expectations, I don't feel that much different. It is hard getting used to being this old...I don't really like it.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Too true, RC.  Too true.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I like feeling young and thinking young Nwlady, for me it has nothing to do with being stupid (and I hardly think you're a stupid lady either).  Life is a series of lessons really, I'd rather have that wisdom than the kind you get at school.  As long as we learn from our mistakes, I think we're living the way we should.  Thinking young keeps me smiling, laughing and in a good mood, don't want to see the day when I lose that gift.



I agree, I like being who I am.  You're right about the lessons learned too denise


----------

